# Tuf



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 29, 2007)

Is anybody watching?  Andy made a big mistake when he fought Brandon. Andy should have taken him down like BJ was screaming at him to do. He even admitted that he was 'stubborn' and got into trying to knock him out. He just kept throwing that wide, looping right hand, haymaker and that was all that was in his head.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Stillelman (Apr 30, 2007)

Made no sense to me why someone would deliberatly go against what they are good at (in this case Andy's BJJ).  If you are not even going to use your strengths in a fight, why fight, because obviously his skill is not as good with the stand up.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 30, 2007)

Andy absolutely made no sence in how he approached and executed in that fight.  To ignore your coach and just try and slug it out with a better striker and not go to the ground where you have some skill was not to bright.  Probably lost him his MMA career because who would want to coach him now?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 30, 2007)

It's become far too much of "Big Brother" but with a fight at then end for my tastes. 

I've been fastforwarding through pretty much the whole thing and watching the fight at then end.

Andy definately needs to work on listening to his coach and working strategy.  There is no reason for him to have been trying to stand and punch.


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (May 1, 2007)

Just a note on the Marlon Sims segment. This is both pure Marlon being Marlon, and TV hyping any story and blowing it out of proportion. The whole &#8220;Amp Mobil Question&#8221; was not only contradictory, but ridiculous TV ratings hype at it&#8217;s worst. 

It really drives me nuts when so many armchair quarterbacks and haters come out of the woods and talk about something or someone they really don't know. 

Marlon and I discussed this many times before going on the show. Of course we wanted a shot at it, and the biggest plus is also the biggest drawback: LOTS of exposure. On the good side, people who know and appreciate will enjoy it. On the negative side are those constant haters and ignorant people. 

Now, I know he may have sounded like he was telling a wild story, and I'm sure I know how it came out, but the fact of the matter is that it is absolutely TRUE. I actually remember that incident (and many others). As someone who was one of his coaches and training partners, manager, and longtime friend, I can honestly say, I know him and have been there many times with him. I have seen him in action both in and out of the ring. This is a BAD MF. 

He is by no means perfect, and those that know him, love his brashness. He can be that way because he can back it up. He is also a great person, training partner, loving dad, THE MOST loyal friend, honest and cool guys you would ever meet. And as I said, this is someone you want on your side in a scrap. He is an awesome, well rounded, world class champion fighter, and a true warrior in the purest sense of the word. 

I hope Spike gives him a chance to show his better sides. Everyone from here in San Francisco and the Bay Area (and all FMS worldwide) know who Marlon really is. We got your back MARS. Do your thang. We'll always be in your corner.

Farang forever!

With brotherhood,
Grand Master De Alba


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 1, 2007)

Is this the same guy who was talking about beating up multiple attackers and having over 300 street fights?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 1, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Is this the same guy who was talking about beating up multiple attackers and having over 300 street fights?




Someone brought this guy up to me, as I have had a few multiple attacker situations in the past. 

I told them remember the stories I tell, "Well after the guy hit me so hard my eye crossed and I had to close it to see stright." Or "Well all of went through the plate glass window I was lucky and kept rolling and avoided most of the bouncing glass."  They laughed and said yes there were differences. I said yes, I got hit and beat up and hurt.  I considered I won those fights as I was able to walk afterwards and was alive to heal. I also considered luck and or strength, not skill. 

I also did not and do not consider myself to be that tough of a guy. Just someone who made choices and ended up wrong places, and occasionaly got hit/kicked/beat for it. 

That said, I know I would last about 30 seconds in the ring with those guys as I am not in the right shape for it and not training for such an event. They deserve the respect for that, but once again when you compare against others doing the same it seems to loose something. To me even the worse on the show are good. Now as for personality and egos, I will not speak.


----------



## Skip Cooper (May 2, 2007)

Kuk Sa Nim said:


> Just a note on the Marlon Sims segment. This is both pure Marlon being Marlon, and TV hyping any story and blowing it out of proportion. The whole Amp Mobil Question was not only contradictory, but ridiculous TV ratings hype at its worst.
> 
> It really drives me nuts when so many armchair quarterbacks and haters come out of the woods and talk about something or someone they really don't know.
> 
> ...


 
I must have missed this part...I'm lost.


----------



## zDom (May 2, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> It's become far too much of "Big Brother" but with a fight at then end for my tastes.
> 
> I've been fastforwarding through pretty much the whole thing and watching the fight at then end.



Yep.

It USED to be interesting to watch to see how they were training, preparing for the fight  and those challenges they used to do!

I particularly liked the one where they had a small team member get piggy back on a bigger team member and then see how many "laps" around they could do without touching the ground.

Joe Stevenson did, what, 200?

But now, ya  it's just like an episode of Big Brother but without any hot chicks. Sigh+yawn.


----------



## Odin (May 3, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> I must have missed this part...I'm lost.


 
lol me too.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> I must have missed this part...I'm lost.


 
If I am correct he was bragging about street fights and beating up lots of multiple attackers.  It did not go over well within the house or on TV.


----------



## Stillelman (May 3, 2007)

I am sure it was hyped up to make the show, but it did appear the house was very tired of his bragging.  Who is to say this was an isolated instance, becuase he sure was being very bosterous on the whole thing.  I am not disputting he is a baddass, because time will tell.  

However, saying that, if multiple attackers happened or not, because I really don't care.  Most of the people I think are tough MF do not have to tell you constantly, they show you and go on like they been there before.


----------



## Odin (May 4, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> If I am correct he was bragging about street fights and beating up lots of multiple attackers. It did not go over well within the house or on TV.


 
I did see that bit but i thought it was a bit of a random post considering everyone was discussing the wang fight.


On a whole that guy that was bragging was an idoit, even if he did do half the things he did bragin about beating up non-fighters in the street, to actual fighters is not really going to be registered as an accomplishment.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 4, 2007)

Last night's episode was sad do to the fact that there was no fight as Gabe did not make weight and was booted off the show by Dana. (definately ruined his career)


----------



## Catalyst (May 4, 2007)

I think Gabe wanted to be a TV Star, but, it looked like he didn't want to be a UFC fighter.  I don't think that he was committed to training and making the sacrifices necessary.

To me, the sad thing is that Gabe took a spot on the show that other guys would have given their left arm for.  I gotta believe there were others who would have sacrificed and wanted to train and fight, that were denied that opportunity because Gabe was chosen to be on the show.

I think that Dana did the right thing by asking him to leave.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (May 11, 2007)

I think it will be between Nate & Joe.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 11, 2007)

Joe looked pretty formidable last night.  Nate is pretty tough as well but there might be one or two other guy's in the mix as well.


----------



## Boomer (May 12, 2007)

I gotta say that I was sure...I mean positively absolutely *sure* that Cory lost that fight.  After all his smack talking in the house, he didn't really show me anything in the ring.  He got saved by the bell there at the end of rd 2 when that heel hook was stitched in.  And I know he was hurting in rd 3...those short punch combos and leg kicks were killing him.


----------



## Stillelman (May 15, 2007)

Boomer said:


> I gotta say that I was sure...I mean positively absolutely *sure* that Cory lost that fight. After all his smack talking in the house, he didn't really show me anything in the ring. He got saved by the bell there at the end of rd 2 when that heel hook was stitched in. And I know he was hurting in rd 3...those short punch combos and leg kicks were killing him.


 
I agree, but for his first fight Emerson should have given him a beat down.  Cory didn't impress me, but neither did Emerson.


----------



## Odin (May 16, 2007)

I watched that fight and i must say i was confused as to what emerson was thinking, he said himself that he only got hit with a jab and it wasnt hurting, so why in gods name was he staying on the outside the whole time?!? it frustrated the hell out of me.

although to be honest what Cory did to win the fight is beyond me.


----------



## Blindside (May 25, 2007)

Have you guys seen this vid?  This may be a spoiler from an upcoming episode so if you care about it, don't watch it.

http://www.ifilm.com/video/2857552

Lots of good stuff on it, attempted sucker punch, slamming a guy on concrete, attempted head kick....

I wonder how long this vid will stay up.
http://www.ifilm.com/video/2857552


----------



## crushing (May 25, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Have you guys seen this vid? This may be a spoiler from an upcoming episode so if you care about it, don't watch it.
> 
> http://www.ifilm.com/video/2857552
> 
> ...


 

Sounds like last night's episode.  Three guys got booted out of the house.  Two for fighting and the other for egging them on.


----------



## Marginal (May 25, 2007)

Interesting definition of "I'm the most mature" in the last episode. (Reminds me of Whitehead's "mental toughness".)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2007)

Well there went another couple of not too smart guy's. (booted)

However, I will not be to surprised if Dana bring's them back in some kind of grudge match in the ring.


----------



## Nobody (May 25, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing Brian R. VanCise!  Except i would not bring back the guy with 300 street fights he started the fight an should learn that there is no company in the world that will allow you to constantly ag on a fight an then let you do your job after it goes stupid.  Marlon Sims grab the chair of the other guy Noah Thomas trying to get him to shut up.  If you talk crap it usually gets handed back to you when your feelings get hurt you don't get no ground to stand on an no one will respect or listen to you either.  That said I would bring Noah back he is only a moderate fighter with a lot of natural talent needs a fire light under him he is lazy, but i would definitely if it was me making the decision i would never bring a loose cannon around to make the UFC look like that, if they honestly think like Marlon thinks that you have to be a supper bad mfer that can kill any would be criminal than you don't want to be tied to a fool is my opinion of the situation.
Admittedly most of them can ring fight pretty good but there are certain ones i still wonder if they will be kept for the UFC fights, like Weems he lacks talent but he could develop into more of a thinking fighter than a natural good body coordination fighter.  The UFC needs more thinking fighter like Frank Shamrock was, he also had natural talent to an excellent coordination.


----------



## Skip Cooper (May 27, 2007)

Let's see...

Take a bunch of fighters trap them in a house without television, phones or any other comforts of the "real world" and stock the house with enough alcohol for a night club...I am not sure how any of this could have happened!!! 

When an overloaded amount of testosterone and alcohol are combined, bad things usually happen.  It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Nobody (May 27, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Take a bunch of fighters trap them in a house without television, phones or any other comforts of the "real world" and stock the house with enough alcohol for a night club...I am not sure how any of this could have happened!!!
> 
> When an overloaded amount of testosterone and alcohol are combined, bad things usually happen. It was only a matter of time.


 
Yes, your right that completely excuses them they should get to go right back to work! :disgust: 

If i was Dana White would not want to explain to anyone why someone i hired was that dam dumb.  Fight cause someone called you names it happens everyday you get called names if not than you live in a special place, with other special people.


----------



## Skip Cooper (May 27, 2007)

Nobody said:


> Yes, your right that completely excuses them they should get to go right back to work! :disgust:
> 
> If i was Dana White would not want to explain to anyone why someone i hired was that dam dumb. Fight cause someone called you names it happens everyday you get called names if not than you live in a special place, with other special people.


 

If you are implying that I think they should have been exused, then I wasn't clear in my sarcasm. I think they (the producers) got what they wanted. They were hyping it the whole week prior to the episodes airing. If Dana White was that disgusted, then he could have kept it off the air.  You have plenty of idiots in real life who get into fights over stupid things, you just don't get to see the promos everyday on Spike TV to let you know when you can see the whole thing unfold.


----------



## Nobody (May 27, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:
			
		

> If you are implying that I think they should have been exused, then I wasn't clear in my sarcasm. I think they (the producers) got what they wanted. They were hyping it the whole week prior to the episodes airing. If Dana White was that disgusted, then he could have kept it off the air. You have plenty of idiots in real life who get into fights over stupid things, you just don't get to see the promos everyday on Spike TV to let you know when you can see the whole thing unfold.


 
Good point i agree.  An thought that at the time i saw how they put it on tv.  Still if i was Dana White i would cut my loses with that Marlon guy keep him out cause no one was taken to court this time.  That is why most places that you work at don't want fighting cause i would not sue the guy that started the fight but that the place would allow such attitude to exist in there work enviroment one that is openly challenging you to hit them in the face weather it be asucker punch or not.  I do think when you take ego an drink that is what always happens.


----------

